# Cabelas 3/4 hp Carnivore



## murraysmokin (Dec 27, 2017)

Just ordered it as soon as it comes will give it a go with some breakfast sausage & chicken brats.  Will review it once I get a hold of it & give it a good workout.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 27, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Looking forward to your review.


As soon as I get it I will put up a good review it has been time for me to upgrade & the reviews all seem really good we shall see.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 5, 2018)

It finally came in...just unboxed will grind some beef for burgers this evening but this thing is a tank.  Couple of pictures.  Bottle for reference.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 5, 2018)

X2 on the grinder. Good looking unit.  I thought about one of those on the holiday sale.

x3 on the Tito's!!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 5, 2018)

That looks like a BEAST! I've got grinder envy. I see the Cabelas 7 Gallon mixer will attach to this also. Hmmmm... only 11 more months to Christmas!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 5, 2018)

Sweet!  There is a possibility that a tax refund may make getting one possible.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 5, 2018)

I ground a chuck roast up just to give it a whirl for burgers...took longer to clean than to grind...i am out of bfast sausage so it may be getting a bit of a workout tomorrow hopefully a video will follow.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 6, 2018)

Ground these 2 butts up in a little less than 10 minutes...very pleased so far can't wait to do a big batch & really put it to work.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2018)

That's a nice grinder . I have the pro series 1/2 horse #12 . If it ever goes out , gonna look at the carnivore .


----------

